# Holiday Rep Thread 3.0



## MetalDaze (Dec 24, 2013)

It's that time to share some cheer! I hope everyone has a very METAL Christmas (or substitute your favorite reason to celebrate).


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy New Year and other such things everyone  Hope 2014 is a great year for everyone both from a guitar playing standpoint and an everyday life standpoint!


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Jakke (Dec 24, 2013)

So, merry happy everyone. I'm a bit saddened that the grim Swedish Winter currently is absent, but one can't get everything one wants..

Greetings and börk börk.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 24, 2013)

Its Christmas Time again!
Stay safe and have fun!


----------



## lobee (Dec 24, 2013)

I guess I was feeling the Christmas spirit when I revisited my 8-bit version of Carol of the Bells this year and made it a goal to finish it by the 25th. I started it 3 years ago and finally finished it last night: 

SoundClick artist: Lazy McDoesnothing - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 24, 2013)

Hope everyone has a great holiday!  And a happy new year to all.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy holidays! I hope Saint Nick is good to you fellas!


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone and Happy Holidays to those celebrating a different holiday!


Rev.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 24, 2013)

Have an awesome Dec. 25-Jan. 1 everybody! Keep it between the lines and keep plenty of Bloody Marys on tap to battle the mornings after! 

Edit: And I suppose I'll add in the 24th for the Germanic peoples over there, too


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas and have a happy new beer!


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Holidays all! I hope everyone avoids the holiday stress and has a great time!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry X-mas to everyone and your families, and boy did this year go by fast. When I was a little younger It seemed like it took FOREVER for Christmas and my birthday to come around. Anyways happy holidays and be safe.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Y'all! Happy Holidays for those who don't celebrate Christmas, of course. Have a great new year, and get lots of drunk. But not too much.


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 24, 2013)

May you all eat a disgusting amount of food!


----------



## fwd0120 (Dec 24, 2013)

Djod bless us, everyone!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 24, 2013)

Sheesh, already hit my rep giving limit for the day.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 24, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Sheesh, already hit my rep giving limit for the day. Oo



I didn't  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

Awwwe man I reached my limit already and only Xaios got it. Looks like the rest of you guys will be getting some New Years Rep


----------



## Xaios (Dec 24, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Awwwe man I reached my limit already and only Xaios got it. Looks like the rest of you guys will be getting some New Years Rep



Actually, technically what we're giving today is Christmas Eve rep. It's only a daily limit, so we should be able to give some actual Christmas rep tomorrow!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Actually, technically what we're giving today is Christmas Eve rep. It's only a daily limit, so we should be able to give some actual Christmas rep tomorrow!


Well then expect some Christmas day rep from me then everybody.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 24, 2013)

Please.. In this hood, today is christmas.

*Germanic and slavic Europe generelly celebrates christmas on the 24:th.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Please.. In this hood, today is christmas.
> 
> *Germanic and slavic Europe generelly celebrates christmas on the 24:th.


Jakke where are you from and is it pronounced Jake or Jak-ke.


----------



## Jlang (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. Be safe and kind , and keep the beer flowing!


----------



## Jakke (Dec 24, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> Jakke where are you from and is it pronounced Jake or Jak-ke.


 
I am from glorius Kingdom of Sweden, and with my kind of phonetics, it's acceptable pronounce it like the jacke from jacket but with a long e. Double k:s are not something we really use though

I might feel fabulous and use Jack-ay occasionally..


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

Jakke said:


> I am from glorius Kingdom of Sweden, and with my kind of phonetics, it's acceptable pronounce it like the jacke from jacket. Double k:s are not something we really use though
> 
> I might feel fabulous and use Jack-ay occasionally..


 Trevlig helg


----------



## Jakke (Dec 24, 2013)

Cool man! God jul also works, and is more specific to christmas


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Cool man, god jul also works, and is more specific to christmas


I never heard that for happy holidays before, I'll use that one too for now on.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 24, 2013)

It means "merry christmas". For happy holidays it's appropriate to use trevlig helg or god helg, but that applies to every holiday and weekend. It's not very charged here, so almost everyone uses "merry christmas" around the holidays, if not for religious reasons of course.


----------



## MoshJosh (Dec 24, 2013)

Hope y'all get some killer gifts! And if not go buy yourself some cause you deserve it! Merry Christmas


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Chanoeka everyone!

Wait, I mean merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 24, 2013)

Wishing you guys a Merry Axemas and a Rockin' New Year!!!


----------



## Negav (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm not getting anything for Christmas this year :/ . Either way I wish you all the best of luck and I hope to see a massive wave of "Christmas NGD".


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

Jakke said:


> It means "merry christmas". For happy holidays it's appropriate to use trevlig helg or god helg, but that applies to every holiday and weekend. It's not very charged here, so almost everyone uses "merry christmas" around the holidays, if not for religious reasons of course.


Ah, I see the difference.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 24, 2013)

I was only two users away from sharing rep with everyone in the thread before I hit my daily limit.  More rep for all tomorrow!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

Gimme gimme gimme.  

I'll give some when I get sober.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 24, 2013)

Get sober? Not around this time of year... Or any time of year really...


----------



## Genome (Dec 24, 2013)

My band put together a little Christmas jingle for you all... enjoy! (complete with big prog chords)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## lobee (Dec 24, 2013)

piggins411 said:


> May you all eat a disgusting amount of food!



May you always give out positive rep when you intend to(unless of course you hate me, in which case, carry on)! 






(Names blurred to protect the _innocent_)


----------



## tedtan (Dec 24, 2013)

Hit my rep limit for the day around post 20, but I'll pick up where I left off tomorrow. In the meantime, merry Christmas and happy new year to everyone.


----------



## crg123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. I just got some jbl monitors for Christmas an I'm pumped to start using them! How about you guys?

Crazy to think I've been here almost three years. Over thousand posts and lots of GAS haha.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes, Merry Christmas and happy belated Hanukkah everyone! I think it's nice this time of year because even relative strangers will say Merry Christmas or happy Holidays. It's not all year that someone will wish you well.


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas from the Agile family. 

Just hit my limit, I'll do more probably on Thursday.


----------



## Michael T (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. 

If your traveling please be safe.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 24, 2013)

Reached my limit! Will give out more tomorrow, have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 24, 2013)

I said some stupid things this year.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy holidays guys. Don't get in too much trouble and stay safe!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 24, 2013)

Hit my limit for today.

But I picked up some 12 dogs of Christmas ale on my way home from work and there ain't no limit on beer!

Cheers and be safe everyone. 

-Joe


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 24, 2013)

Hit my 24 hour rep limit too. More to follow.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 24, 2013)

MERRY CRIMBUS EVERYBODYYYY


----------



## asher (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas people!

self-note-edit: hit cap at post#33. will resume tomorrow


----------



## technomancer (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Brothers!


----------



## GizmoJunior (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Holidays everyone! May everyone get a Skervesen in their stocking!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

BCrotchett said:


> Happy Holidays everyone! May everyone get a Skervesen in their stocking!


I wish!


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hell, I'd settle for a Mayones 

Edit: Resume tomorrow at #56


----------



## GizmoJunior (Dec 24, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> Hell, I'd settle for a Mayones



Haha I would too!


----------



## nostealbucket (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Christmas to you all!


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 24, 2013)

Well me my wife and kids have been sick(baaaaad food poisoning) for the past 3 day  but it looks like we should all be feeling better for christmas  Christmas Miracle!!

A very merry christams to everyone out there on the board from me and my family  (stay healthy!!)


----------



## Pooluke41 (Dec 24, 2013)

OH GOD I'M LATE.

MERRY CHRISTMAS SSO.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 24, 2013)

Pooluke41 said:


> OH GOD I'M LATE.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS SSO.



Pregnant? Oh well. Merry Christmas to you and your embryo!


----------



## Negav (Dec 24, 2013)

You guys are awesome. Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone on these boards. I can't believe it's been 6 years.  Had some great times here. 

Please help me get a third green bar for Christmas. The length of my e-peen depends on it.


----------



## crg123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lmao "e-peen" I'm at 926! so close to a third bar as well haha. For all of my fellow Seinfeld fans... 

How was your airing of grievances yesterday? I hope you all moved the Fesitvus pole to a safe distance during the feats of strength!


----------



## FireInside (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to everyone in the Sevenstring.org family! Hope you all receive some gear or music related gifts season. Hope everyone has a great holiday with their families too!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 24, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Pregnant? Oh well. Merry Christmas to you and your embryo!


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## FireInside (Dec 24, 2013)

Hit my limit for the day, I'll try some more tomorrow. Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Necris (Dec 24, 2013)

Santa is my master!


----------



## crg123 (Dec 24, 2013)

Necris said:


> Satan is my master!



Fixed  hahaha


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 24, 2013)

^ Lol, that was his joke! 


Ah, dang it - hit my rep limit por el dia. I'll grease youse guys back some tomorrow!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 24, 2013)

Ahhhh I hit the limit. Merry Christmas and a happy new year guys!


----------



## Jake (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas SSO bretheren!  Hope the holidays are great for everyone and the NGD's and rep are plentiful for all!


----------



## Tyler (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas fellow guitar brothers! May we all wake up to a Blackmachine under the tree (or so we can imagine)


----------



## skeels (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Xmas to all you crazy cats!

in the immortal words of my good friend whose name I cannot remember. ..
"Happy Whatever-the-Hell-it-is-you-celebrate!"


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! 

ETA- Hit limit, too! Will catch up tomorrow!


----------



## Datura (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmasssss


----------



## crg123 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hit my limit guys! Have a good night! Stay Safe.

Edit: Danke Schoen Datura! Woo 3 Green bars!! my life is now full filling....wait... this is just sad... lmao


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas you schmucks


----------



## Tyler (Dec 25, 2013)

hit my limit too  I'll get back at it tomorrow


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Congratu-Christmas!


----------



## flint757 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hit my limit. Merry Christmas Everyone and goodnight.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Holidays to everyone! I'm enjoying myself immensely so far, and I hope that you all are able to be with people you love.

And jam some metal while you're at it.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lion Guitars (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas boys

Rock 'n Roll


----------



## Heroin (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas guys! 

I just realized I've been here for two years now; time sure flies!


----------



## silent suicide (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas guys.
Enjoy the gear you may receive during the holidays!
AND POST NGD's WITH LOADS OF PRON.


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 25, 2013)

i'm working this christmas morning and my two pet lizards passed away yesterday. Two hours of sleep, nine hour work day and still no sleep after I get done with that.

So i'm really missing my lizards right now 
Sorry if i'm a little bah humbug right now. I went all out this year and bought a lot of people very nice expensive things that they wanted and life decided to poo on me a little bit. I'll get over it though...

Good news thanks to my vaporizer, i haven't had a cigarette in almost three weeks so my taste is starting to come back and i'm breathing better now. Soon my sweet as hell Vamo MOD vape kit will be in the mail so I can continue to be smoke free and put clouds in the sky!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

caskettheclown said:


> i'm working this christmas morning and my two pet lizards passed away yesterday. Two hours of sleep, nine hour work day and still no sleep after I get done with that.
> 
> So i'm really missing my lizards right now
> Sorry if i'm a little bah humbug right now. I went all out this year and bought a lot of people very nice expensive things that they wanted and life decided to poo on me a little bit. I'll get over it though...
> ...


Glad to see your on the up and up happy holidays.


----------



## Volteau (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all my SSO brethren!


----------



## Asrial (Dec 25, 2013)

Just held my very first christmas with the in-laws, and without the parents for the main events. Different christmas experience, different traditions, but absolutely lovely.

Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## liamh (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry winter solstice chaps xxxoxoxo


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Christmas everyone!

I've been playing with my new overdrive pedal and absolutely LOVING it. And I have a new, smaller pedalboard to put it and a few other stomps on, a little less unreasonably huge than my current board!  And I also got some Elixirs, so I can finally restring some guitars that are crying out for it...

Hope you all have a great day, and that 2014 (well, and the last bit of 2013) treat you all well.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow SS.O'ers! This is turning out to be an especially awesome and happy holiday season on my end, and I hope for whatever reason, it's the same on all of yours!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## techjsteele (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Jake (Dec 25, 2013)

Hit my limit. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 25, 2013)

You guys did it. 

I'll be back with more rep points later. Sorry to those I wasn't able to rep yet - I have not forgotten you! 

Anyway, here's some more music for y'all:


----------



## rekab (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Danukenator (Dec 25, 2013)

Welp, I forgot to sign my rep for a bunch of the people on the first page!

I had the tryhard rep of "Have a Marry Djodmas!"

Note the incorrect spelling of "merry"


----------



## Whammy (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year everyone 
Or "god jul och gott nytt år" as it is in Swedish. I moved here from Ireland and I'm still learning the language


----------



## GizmoJunior (Dec 25, 2013)

I have reached my rep limit but may everyone have a great time with their families!


----------



## Datura (Dec 25, 2013)

Didn't even know there was a rep limit until this thread


----------



## Tyler (Dec 25, 2013)

Hope you guys are all enjoying your day with your families or whomever you may be with!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

rekab said:


>


My last name is Murray


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Metal Xmas and a headbanging new year


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 25, 2013)

Ho ho ho mutha fackaz! Hope everyone has a good one! And if anyone wants to be extra christmassy, feel free to buy me an Agile septor 727. That'd be greeeeaaaat


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Skyblue (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy holidays to everyone, hope you get to rest and spend the time with your loved ones.


----------



## ferret (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Eat-all-the-food-mull-all-the-wine-drink-all-the-wine-watch-all-the-television-get-all-the-presents-argue-a-bit-with-your-family-but-still-have-a-great-time-mas!


----------



## Asrial (Dec 25, 2013)

Hit the rep cap, whooo!
Also, a bunch of drinkin' going on it appears; stay safe everyone! Nobody gets hurt when the spiced rum is passed along.


----------



## Genome (Dec 25, 2013)

Had an awesome day. Amazing dinner. My emissions are biblical right now.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 25, 2013)

merry christmas people! keep it tuned low next year!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Holidays to all! Hope your Christmas was awesome may you all have a Happy New Year!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! :'D It didn't snow so it doesn't feel like Christmas at all D:
But a good one indeed! Hope you all are keeping cozy by your fires and gifts.


----------



## lobee (Dec 25, 2013)

Repped some of you motherchuckers twice. Caught me feeling all generous n' shit like. I'm pos-reppin' 7-stringers all across the world. Still hittin' rep limits on SSO, giiiirl. 


Note to future self: you left off on post #54 and buy more beer.


----------



## Taylor (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Holidays everybody!


----------



## NickS (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!!

Hope you all are having a good one

Hit the rep cap for the day, time to drink up and have dinner with the in-laws


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 25, 2013)

\m/


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2013)

How many days do we do this, guys? More rep to be doled out tomorrow? I'll keep it going as long as I should but I don't want to be the weirdo still handing it out in March. 

@Konfyouzd - Your avatar still cracks me up!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 25, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> How many days do we do this, guys? More rep to be doled out tomorrow? I'll keep it going as long as I should but I don't want to be the weirdo still handing it out in March.
> 
> @Konfyouzd - Your avatar still cracks me up!


I say pos rep till 1-1-14 if your really feeling generous.  and Konfyouzd and Xaios's avatars are the best for the lol's. There's also an avatar where a robot get's decapitated by a floppy disc, but IDK who it belongs to.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 25, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> I say pos rep till 1-1-14 if your really feeling generous.  and Konfyouzd and Xaios's avatars are the best for the lol's. There's also an avatar where a robot get's decapitated by a floppy disc, but IDK who it belongs to.



Oh yeah, that was one of my early favorites! I'm pretty sure that's Drew's, but I can't remember for sure. He was one of the original dudes on here, iirc.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm just repping until I get everybody on this thread at least once... Or until the 1st considering the thread title. Whichever comes first haha.

Edit: Resume #84 tomorrow. Goodnight everyone...


----------



## zero_end (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Holidaze y'all!!


----------



## lobee (Dec 25, 2013)

This much good cheer can't last. I'm just repping until we can't stand each other again and go our separate ways for about 11 months, after which we can start to remember that we weren't so bad after all and I kinda liked the way you laughed you wanna go out for a drink sometime and maybe it's the beer talking, but you got a butt that won't quit. They got those big chewy pretzels here thrghahhe five dollars??!?! get outta here;rgthsþ&#338;&#949;Nv&#8359;y§&#964;ßa1&#945;


----------



## tedtan (Dec 26, 2013)

Repped out again, but I've gotten everyone through the first couple of pages. I'll pick back up again tomorrow.

Merry Christmas (what's left of it) everyone.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy holidays, I hope it's filled with lots of stuff that you enjoy!


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Dec 26, 2013)

Happy Holidays everyone!! Play hard!!


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2013)

Note, stopped on 55, back with more rep tomorrow.

This may take a while.


----------



## Whammy (Dec 26, 2013)

Reached my limit twice now. Only got half way through the 3rd page. This sure does take a while


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 26, 2013)

Have not been signing my rep. It doesn't work well via cell phone.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 26, 2013)

@Hollowway - The moment I found this gig, I knew what had to be done.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 26, 2013)

Last year's thread was 6 pages. Let's break the record! 

Oh, and thanks everyone for the holiday cheer


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 26, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> Last year's thread was 6 pages. Let's break the record!



NO. I'm still almost to the bottom of page 4 and I just hit my limit again. 

But thanks for the holiday cheer (and third rep bar) everyone! 

That is to say, everyone but Rick.


----------



## beneharris (Dec 26, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> Last year's thread was 6 pages. Let's break the record!
> 
> Oh, and thanks everyone for the holiday cheer





hnnnnhhhgggghhh 

one post!


----------



## ferret (Dec 26, 2013)

For the 7th page!

Merry Christmas a second time!


----------



## Tommy (Dec 26, 2013)

Ran out of rep for the second time. I'll do some more tomorrow.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Dec 26, 2013)

Only got down to the end of the first page.  I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 26, 2013)

For some reason it only let me rep one person today so I'm gonna try again in a few hours just in case it's a true 24 hour limit and not just midnight to midnight.


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> NO. I'm still almost to the bottom of page 4 and I just hit my limit again.
> 
> But thanks for the holiday cheer (and third rep bar) everyone!
> 
> That is to say, everyone but Rick.



WTF?


----------



## feraledge (Dec 27, 2013)

Happy unholy days!! Hope everyone got enough funds to justify overspending on another piece of gear and looking forward to a ton of NGDs!! 

Hell, I pulled the trigger on one guitar my family's holidays were done a month ago!


----------



## Jake (Dec 27, 2013)

Ran out of rep again. Will continue tomorrow.
My rep bar is slowly growing, but I can feel it happening  
light green bar soon enough


----------



## NickS (Dec 27, 2013)

Another rep-tastic day!!

Hope you all had a great X-Mas, and I'll thank you all again tomorrow


----------



## feraledge (Dec 27, 2013)

Got up to page two. Hopefully no one posts a comment I really like before I get going again tomorrow.


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 27, 2013)

i want this stuff called rep


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 27, 2013)

Tommy said:


> Ran out of rep for the second time. I'll do some more tomorrow.



Same here - will pick it up again shortly.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 27, 2013)

Out of rep again, but I'll end up getting everyone over the next few days (damn 24 hour rep limit    ).


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 27, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> NO. I'm still almost to the bottom of page 4 and I just hit my limit again.
> 
> But thanks for the holiday cheer (and third rep bar) everyone!
> 
> That is to say, everyone but Rick.


 
I helped even you out


----------



## Whammy (Dec 27, 2013)

This takes ages 

Hit the limit three times. If it takes much longer I'll be saying happy new year instead of merry christmas


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 27, 2013)

Rick said:


> WTF?



Haha no worries dude, I chalked it up to a misclick. Or we broke the rep system with our holiday cheer and one went in as a -rep instead of a +rep.



MetalDaze said:


> I helped even you out



Ah, thanks man.


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2013)

All my rep has been used up today. I'll be back tomorrow for whoever i have missed.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2013)

I got another 2228 

I ended up with 2 for the price of [a new] one.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 27, 2013)

Two bars of rep have been gained thanks to you all and this thread.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 27, 2013)

Hit my rep limit for the 3rd time. Will resume in the morning. Trying to keep track of where I'm at.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah, thankfully they DO have a cap, or how would we know when to stop?  my fingers would fall off.


----------



## ferret (Dec 27, 2013)

Help me get my 2nd rep bar!  Happy holidays to all (capped out for today)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2013)

Rep for you, Glen Coco! You go, Glen Coco.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Dec 27, 2013)

I noticed this thread three days late... though it's never too late to give rep  HAPPY USELESS PERIOD BETWEEN BOXING DAY AND NEW YEARS EVERYONE


----------



## leandroab (Dec 27, 2013)

REP FEST!


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 27, 2013)

I had to work late shift all through the holiday and now their sending my ass to South Korea. Finally going to celebrate Christmas this weekend, but now my gf is going out of town to visit her family. 

Not the best Christmas for me.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 27, 2013)

Hit the rep cap again at post 131.

I WILL rep everyone in the thread, I am determined.

*Note to self: left off on post 131.


----------



## Datura (Dec 27, 2013)

Wonder how much rep we've all cumulatively given out in this thread.


----------



## NickS (Dec 27, 2013)

Happy Christmas and a Merry New Year Repped out again, have a good night all!


----------



## Tommy (Dec 28, 2013)

Day 3:




Still no end in sight. 




Must continue tomorrow. 


lol: This really is taking a long time.)


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2013)

holy shit a light green bar, that was unexpected 

I'm all repped out again and will continue again in 24


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 28, 2013)

Holiday Rep? Is it too late to get in on this action? I just have to rep everyone before me, yes?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 28, 2013)

DoomJazz said:


> Holiday Rep? Is it too late to get in on this action? I just have to rep everyone before me, yes?


It's never too late bro, that 24 hour limit sucks though.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 28, 2013)

That 24 hour limit is a bitch. Hit it for the _4th time_ tonight and I'm only halfway through page 5.

In fairness though, the rep gods have been quite kind. I will endeavor to keep on spreading the wealth.


----------



## mcsalty (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 28, 2013)

#103

Progress is being made even if it's incredibly slow 

Edit: #144 now. 

Edit 2: I'm only 6 points away from a 3rd green bar 

I never would've thought I'd make it that far.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 28, 2013)

4th batch of rep done today. I'm getting there. Up to page 6 now for reps.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 28, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> 4th batch of rep done today. I'm getting there. Up to page 6 now for reps.



Same here!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 28, 2013)

Merry Repmas!


----------



## Jakke (Dec 28, 2013)

Damnation, and I'm only on #81 thus far.. Dammit, don't you people have other things to do than out-repping me?


----------



## Whammy (Dec 28, 2013)

Forth time to reach my limit. Think I'm going crazy. I'm completely losing track 
Pretty sure I got a few of you twice


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 28, 2013)

Just started giving some and I only got to #30. I hope everyone gets their share before new year.


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm gonna start from the end and work my way back! I'll get ya boys!


----------



## fwd0120 (Dec 28, 2013)

It's rainin' reps!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 28, 2013)

fwd0120 said:


> It's rainin' reps!


Halle lu ya It's raining reps


----------



## tedtan (Dec 28, 2013)

Repped out again.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 28, 2013)

Aaaaaand at my limit...


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 28, 2013)

Rep limit has been taking a long time to be lifted. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 28, 2013)

Yep, I guess we'll just keep on repping as long as people keep on joining. No reason not to!


----------



## NickS (Dec 29, 2013)

December 28th is Merry Repmas Day!! Merry Repmas to all, and to all a good night 

Now let's gather 'round the Festivus Pole.


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 29, 2013)

At long last, the 24 hour limit is over and I've gotten caught up, repping everyone (I'm almost positive) at least once.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 29, 2013)

Welp, I'm at my limit for el dia again. Catch y'all manana.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hit limit again! Not to self on 110.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Dec 29, 2013)

Let's make this a New Years Rep Thread?? Haha


----------



## Xaios (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay, 5th cycle. Almost finished page 7. One more day outta bring me up to the level.

I've repped 88 posts in this thread, basically trying to rep everyone once (except one lucky bugger get it twice ). I've actually been using a text file to keep track. 

Being as me repping someone is currently good for 31 points of rep, that means I've given out... 2728 points of rep thus far.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Dec 29, 2013)

Gotta love that rep limit.  I'll be back same time tomorrow.

EDIT: ALL HAIL HYPNOTOAD!!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Dec 29, 2013)

Into my 5th batch now, have gone through all the pages. If I've missed any of you let me know.


----------



## knagy0325 (Dec 29, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> I'm gonna start from the end and work my way back! I'll get ya boys!



I started from the end too, reached post 172 then the limit stopped me. Never gave so many reps before.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Dec 29, 2013)

First time in this thread and I wasn't actually fully aware of the rep system until just now  

So... We're just rep:ing each other?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 29, 2013)

Got a whole page done.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 29, 2013)

This should be the Hannukah Rep Thread. It's going to take me 8 days to get it done (at least). 

NTS: 95


----------



## Whammy (Dec 29, 2013)

5th go at this. Caught up to this page. A few people left.

I thought that was never going to end. At least there is an end in sight now


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Dec 29, 2013)

Merry RepMas and a Happy Rep Year  !


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope everyone had a fantastic X-Mas and an awesome new year!!

Looking forward to sharing more guitars and looking through more NGD's in 2014


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2013)

Someone help me out...?
New Flush Blue LED Lighted Lamp on Off Push Button Switch Ring Control Car | eBay

Tryina set this bad boy to light up either as soon as the guitar is plugged in OR as soon as engaged (my version is latching). The guitar I'm putting it into is active so can I use that battery? Also, where do I send the LED leads to achieve my goal(s)?


----------



## tssb (Dec 29, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Someone help me out...?
> Tryina set this bad boy to light up either as soon as the guitar is plugged in OR as soon as engaged (my version is latching). The guitar I'm putting it into is active so can I use that battery? Also, where do I send the LED leads to achieve my goal(s)?


You need to put that switch in series with the batteries, I would suggest between the battery and output jack. Your guitar has actives, so presumably you also have a stereo jack so that when you're not plugged in, the battery is not draining. If not, do this mod immediately  If you insert this between the batteries and jack, there's no need to do anything else : the switch won't get any power until you are plugged in and once you are, the LED should stay lit up.

Also, the specs on that switch say 12V, one 9V may not be enough to light up the LED, depending on how the switch is made. Might have to do the 18V mod and hook up a resistor before the switch.

good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay brace for caveman question... Which wire should I break in the circuit--the battery jack black lead?


----------



## tssb (Dec 29, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Okay brace for caveman question... Which wire should I break in the circuit--the battery jack black lead?



the red wire between the battery and EMG pickup in this diagram :






but i just thought of a more elegant solution and managed to find a diagram for it (the 18V one) :




replace the mini switch with your LED flush switch and voila.

EDIT : dunno how many pins your switch has, instructions might not translate literally. Also, in that last picture, the switch acts as a 9V / 18V selector, you might not want this.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2013)

Ahh that makes sense... I think that explains why it didn't work out so well last time I did this... 

The 18v mod I can do.

Many thanks!!!



Edit: Last question... LED positive end goes toward the battery, no?


----------



## tssb (Dec 29, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Many thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Last question... LED positive end goes toward the battery, no?



Very welcome.

In the first picture i posted, 9V mode, installing an LED between the battery and pickup would require the LED + to go towards the pickup and - to go towards the battery.

In the second set of pictures, the 18V mod where you replace a mini switch, the LED + would connect to black 1 and LED - to red 2.


----------



## Chocopuppet (Dec 29, 2013)

A very merry capitalist gift-giving season to all!


----------



## tssb (Dec 29, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> The 18v mod I can do.



Just remember the LED switch you posted a link to said 12V, so it would require a resistor, otherwise it will burn out quite quickly. The resistor would be placed in series, between the power source (battery) and the LED switch.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, didn't know rep-limit could be reached so fast haha.


----------



## lobee (Dec 29, 2013)

Holy shit I finally got caught up repping everyone. Kinda...sorta...hoping this thing gets locked up soon.


----------



## mcsalty (Dec 30, 2013)

I got a good bit of you done, going until I max; I keep forgetting to sign it so forgive the potential anonymity!


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Dec 30, 2013)

I hope you all had a merry christmas/other holiday! I got the only gifts a 25 year old needs; coffee and alcohol!  Now I'll spread the cheer with some rep for you all! Happy Thallidays!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 30, 2013)

Phew! Done at last!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 30, 2013)

Limit reached again...


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 30, 2013)

Hit my limit. Already been neg'd and the new year hasn't even begun


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 30, 2013)

I rep'ed out so many times it's not even funny. My gift to you all. Stay awesome in the new year!


----------



## silent suicide (Dec 30, 2013)

I am finally done. 7 days of rep giving.
I hope you all enjoyed it !

Bring on the New Year Rep Thread. I am prepared!


----------



## Whammy (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm done too. Forgot to sign some near the end but that's what happens when you have to wait 24 hours to start rep-ing again...
...6 days in a row


----------



## feraledge (Dec 30, 2013)

It would be rad if the mods lifted the daily rep limit for the holidays. Getting everyone on this is turning into an OCD thing.


NTS: 116


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 30, 2013)

Done with page 5.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 30, 2013)

So... Someone help me out one more time... I wired up my blower switch and I only get sound when I'm in bypass mode now... what up with that?


----------



## tedtan (Dec 30, 2013)

Alright - repped out again, but I finally got everyone at least once except silent suicide (I'll catch up with you tomorrow).


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh my god... I think... I think I did it! I finally finished! Woohoo!

What the hell do I do now? 

Edit: And I got my 3rd bar too!


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 31, 2013)

Done and done!! No mas!


----------



## Chuck (Dec 31, 2013)

Finally cash in on this since the new years thread got closed.

Late Merry Christmas everyone! I wish we all found ESP's under the tree


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 31, 2013)

Did it really? That sucks...


----------



## Negav (Dec 31, 2013)

It got closed? I guess maybe it's because in some areas it's not 2014 yet.


----------



## knagy0325 (Dec 31, 2013)

Finished my 3rd round


----------



## Xaios (Dec 31, 2013)

Actually, the New Year's Rep thread was flat-out deleted. But c'mon, is anyone _really_ surprised by that? I'd say one rep-whoring thread is enough for a year.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 31, 2013)

Very true. I hit my limit anyway. Another thread wasn't going to help that...


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm still battling with this thread so I was afraid to post on that one. 

But happy new year to anyone came it already or not!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 31, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Very true. I hit my limit anyway. Another thread wasn't going to help that...



My post in that thread basically amounted to me yelling "NO, I WON'T GO BACK! I WON'T DO IT AGAIN!" like a crazy person.


----------



## piggins411 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's probably for the best that it got deleted. One thread is almost too much to handle


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 31, 2013)

Do any of us have enough rep for that?

Also... I miss MetalKen's massive red rep bar. He was the only one that you neg repped to show love...


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New year!

And F>>K it anyone having a Birthday


----------



## NickS (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year

Hope you all are having a good one!!


----------



## silent suicide (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, then I can wish you all a Happy New Year right here 

May your GAS be fullfilled.


----------



## Mike (Dec 31, 2013)

Late to the party, but happy holidays to all! I hope you all got all of the gear you wanted and hopefully a little bit of gas relief.

Here's to a great year on SS.org


----------



## Whammy (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new years everyone  Gott Nytt År

Time to party like it's 1999!


----------



## boroducci (Dec 31, 2013)

One hour before New Near!
Santa dropped me ESP and I'm glad))


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 31, 2013)

Well if the other got thread got closed and this is now the all-encompassing holidays thread, I'll say it again: Happy New Year everybody! Hope you all have a good one. 

I am sorta glad the other thread got deleted, I'm not sure I could handle another 8 pages and five days of rep distributing, I'm with Xaios.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 31, 2013)

Churchie777 said:


> Happy New year!
> 
> And F>>K it anyone having a Birthday



My mom's bday is Jan 2...


----------



## Robrecht (Dec 31, 2013)

You guys. Stay awesome in 2014, so I can keep coming here to find nuggets of wisdom, fun, madness, guitar porn, and above all, that unique niceness that makes this one of the greatest places on the Internet.

Hugs and kisses all around!


----------



## boroducci (Dec 31, 2013)

So, New Year has come to me!!!
Let it be better than 2013.
I wish to all of you to make your dreams come true, be yourself, make excellent music and buy\make guitar of your dream!!!


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 31, 2013)

Just noticed the thread title changed 

Happy new year!


----------



## Negav (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year ( to the people in the future! ) I'm still stuck in the past.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year to all my SSO brothers and sisters! 

And I finally got everyone! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Hollowway (Dec 31, 2013)

Ooooh, so the Christmas thread and New Year thread got combined and renamed. I'm a little slow, apparently.  Oh well, Happy New Year to you all! (Except you lunar-calendar cats - I'll catch you in a few weeks. )


----------



## tedtan (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't think they were merged because I can't find any posts from the new year thread here. That one seems to have been nuked off the forums. 

But this one is now the "Holiday Rep Thread" rather than the "Christmas Rep Thread", so feel free to keep on rep'ing through the new year - I'm less than 200 points away from my fifth rep bar for my e-penis if you need to someone to rep.


----------



## Negav (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year everybody! May your headaches be cured in less than a day!


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 1, 2014)

This is going to take ages. And no random wads of cash found before the Gearhounds end of the year sale. Bummer. Will catch back up tomorrow. 

NTS: 140.


----------



## Bigsby (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new years. Hope you all have the best year


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm late, at least by my time, at the Happy New Year's thing, but oh well, f--k it. I hope all of you beautiful bastards are having semi-responsible fun out there!


----------



## Whammy (Jan 1, 2014)

Aaaaah it's so hard to keep track 

Feck it, I'll just rep every post I see


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 1, 2014)

Have a rockin' 2014 guys!!! 

More pages of rep to catch up on now.


----------



## source field (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Volteau (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years gents!


----------



## Volteau (Jan 1, 2014)

Double post! Sorrah!


----------



## flint757 (Jan 1, 2014)

This is taking forever.  On 203.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know if I want to finish this one or not seeing as the New Years Thread was closed.


----------



## ferret (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Draceius (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 1, 2014)

When did this thread get changed to the "Holiday" thread? Is saying Christmas that big of a deal, or is it an extension for New Years? In which case, more rep for everybody!


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 1, 2014)

You never give me your money!!!!!!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 2, 2014)

Got my third rep bar today. Thanks everyone! Glad my wife hasn't witnessed me doing this, it'd be some really tough explaining. 
NGD tomorrow!!

NTS: 164.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 2, 2014)

Since I'm far from the redzone now (pile on the negs lol), just chiming in to wish every single forum brother a year filled with good fortune and good health.
Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Hanukkah, New Years ect., ect.. (f'n bah humbug)
Peace, and more healthy gear purchases .


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy new years, guys!! Hard to keep up with all the rep. Wooooooof.


----------



## Addison90 (Jan 2, 2014)

Heavy Nu-Year


----------



## Chuck (Jan 2, 2014)

Keep hitting my rep limit and I'm not even close to being done


----------



## Draceius (Jan 2, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Keep hitting my rep limit and I'm not even close to being done



Same here, when I hit my limit last night I forgot i had to wait 24 hours, was doing my normal lurking, tried to rep a post in a thread then got the message again, with the realization I'd have to wait till late at night again to give out rep


----------



## TelegramSam (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy new year guise!!!


----------



## NickS (Jan 2, 2014)

A Festivus for the rest of us!!!!!





Let's all gather 'round the Festivus pole and say Happy New Year and much love to all


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 2, 2014)

^ it's not over until someone can pin me


----------



## mcsalty (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks errbody, I'm up to 2 bars because of you magnificent bastards!
Still working on that rep, still forgetting to sign half of them


----------



## Dan (Jan 3, 2014)

God damnit every time i think i'm getting close to the end of this REP fest another page appears 

Happy new year everyone


----------



## Whammy (Jan 3, 2014)

Finally I think I've caught up...
...again


----------



## Svava (Jan 3, 2014)

A happy, sexy new year to you all!

May all of your endeavors succeed and may the streets run thick with the blood of your enemies!

Go 2014!


----------



## ferret (Jan 3, 2014)

The final holiday event! My birthday is in three days!

... then I go into recovery mode.

Happy Birthday to any others in the holiday timeframe!


----------



## feraledge (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like I'll be doing this for the rest of 2014. 
Only at 184. Jesus.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 3, 2014)

Rep for everybodyz


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks to you guys I'm halfway to my second bar of rep, cheers  still working through the pages... >.<


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jan 3, 2014)

Have a nice REP weekend


----------



## tedtan (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks guys - you got me my fifth bar.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 4, 2014)

tedtan said:


> Thanks guys - you got me my fifth bar.



Me too.


----------



## Whammy (Jan 4, 2014)

Oooh I ever so close to the elusive firth bar 

But I did gain two bars thanks to everyone here. Mega thanks to everyone


----------



## boroducci (Jan 4, 2014)

i don't know everything about this forum, so
why do you aim to get a lot of reputation?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 4, 2014)

^epenis. That's basically it.

Also, I got my fifth bar from this thread too.


----------



## ferret (Jan 4, 2014)

I got neg repped  I'm sure it was an accident, just found it a little funny.

I'm almost to my third bar! Thanks everyone.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy New Year, everyone!!


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 4, 2014)

I got me second barr!!!!!!


----------



## boroducci (Jan 4, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^epenis. That's basically it.
> 
> Also, I got my fifth bar from this thread too.



make mine larger too)


----------

